# Toma de 12 V para moto ( mitos y leyendas... ?? )



## hako (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!!

estoy haciendo una toma de 12V para mi moto, para mi GPS. Hay muchas cosas que desconozco, pero lo que conozco lo conozco bien .

Lo más sencillo, es coger directamente de la batería de mi moto, los 12 voltios. Poner un fusible de 5 A para payor seguridad, y la toma de mechero.


El tema, es que de esta forma, siempre habrán 12V en la toma de mehcero, aunque la moto esté apagada. Si no conecto nada en la toma no habrá consumo, pero algún dia se me puede olvidar desconectar el GPS....., lo que quiero, es que en la toma de 12V sólo tenga tensión cuando la moto esté encendida.


He pensado coger los 12V de la luz de cruze de mi moto,dónde sólo hay tensión cuando la luz esté encendida ( motor en marcha ). Tal que así:








Me surgen varias dudas:

¿ Si se funde la bombilla, no pasará nada no ? quedará circuito abierto entre el positivo de la bombilla y el negativo.

¿ Si pongo unas luces de Xenon, mas potentes ( unos 30W mas ), consumirán más, pero el GPS consume muy poco, no tendré problemas con la batería, no?


Me han dicho que tendré parásitos de corriente, que debo coger los 12V directamente de la batería para evitar parásitos. Los parásitos, si no tengo ningún equipo de audio, ¿ en que me pueden perjudicar ?


¿ Debería coger los 12V directamente de la batería y utilizar un relé, que sólo deje pasar la corriente desde la batería al enchufe cuando hay señal desde las luces de cruce ?


muchas gracias!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Jun 15, 2010)

Pues mira yo tomaria directamente de la bateria los 12v.
Ahora te hago una pregunta ¿El voltaje que te pide el gps es 12? y ¿Cuanta corriente consume el gps?
Para mayor seguridad debes de montar un regulador de 12v.


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 15, 2010)

tienes que poner un regulador de 12 te lo comento por que yo vendo alarmas gps y al ponerla en una moto directamente de la bateria me quemo el equipo parece que al estar en marcha aumente el voltaje la primera vez que se me quemo el equipo lo remplaze y me quemo el segundo asi que puse el regulador ahora si lo que quieres es que solo funcione suando esta encendida tomalos desde la bateria pones el regulador y un relay en el encendido


----------



## hako (Jun 17, 2010)

el cable de mi GPS tiene regulador, fusible, trafo, ect... el cable es de GARMIN, no hace falta regulador.

Yo lo comentava más por el tema de hacer una linia independiente con un rele a las luces de cruze....


----------



## davinski (Jun 17, 2010)

A mi antigua moto le puse la conexion de mechero como te dice ice7904 pero sin el regulador, en ella conectaba el cargador de movil para coche, el gps y hasta la bomba de aire para el colchon inclable cuando iba de concentracion....
Para alimentar la bobina del rele solo tiene que cojer los 12v de cualquier parte que tenga tension al dar el contacto......luz de posicion, el pulsador del claxon o el del freno.....


----------



## apex12 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola. MIra no soy muy experto en el tema (solo tengo 16) pero he instalado gps, radios , dvd, alarmas y muchos acsesorios en autos... Deberias de conectar el gps al Switch de encendido( donde pones la llave) y con un tester o una lampara de prueba chekea en cual cable hay corriente cuando esta encendida la moto o no encendida sino con el SW en ON que es lo mismo(es decir no tiene que prenderla). cuando lo conectes al correcto ponle un fusible por seguridad.

Creo que es el mejor lugar para esto y no ahi que enbromar mucho...

No se si me explique bien pero dime si te sirvio mi respuesta... Gracias


----------

